# Best Tablet for artists



## Sunny_lovely (Jun 19, 2015)

I am looking for a new tablet under/around $200 for digital painting/sketching
Which one would be the best?
I use Corel painter


----------



## Walker D (Jun 19, 2015)

I have a Intuos 5 Medium and I'm happy with it..  ...the price was kinda hard to swallow back in the day though..


but on that price range, there's only two ways to go imo:

Get a Wacom Bamboo, or a Huion Tablet



if you search for blogs that review the latest Huion Tablets (like this one), or videos of how precise the lines are with them, you'll see that they are actually _really _good. I don't search much about it myself cause it makes me feel bad for having payed the amount I did for a Intuos 5


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 19, 2015)

Walker D said:


> I have a Intuos 5 Medium and I'm happy with it..  ...the price was kinda hard to swallow back in the day though..
> 
> 
> but on that price range, there's only two ways to go imo:
> ...


Wow, Macro SD card support  That's some future shit right there.
Jokes aside, that almost looks too good to be true. For the longest time Wacom has been the only graphics tablet brand worth considering, but that one is just ridiculously cheap.


----------



## Walker D (Jun 19, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Jokes aside, that almost looks too good to be true



Yup..  ..it looks like so indeed. That's all due to Wacom themselves..  ..they have products that are actually crazily overpriced. We unfortunately got used to think that Wacom's price is the norm.

..and only when other companies develop similar technologies, that we actually wake-up for this.


The good part is that this Huion Tablets are reviewed by a bunch of real Artists all around the web.. You can search for videos and article's reviews. And that's the best way to believe that this is actually a real thing


----------



## dragonmaster (Jun 19, 2015)

well i had one with wacom digitizer the asus vivotab


----------



## Mike001 (Jun 29, 2015)

Sunny_lovely said:


> I am looking for a new tablet under/around $200 for digital painting/sketching
> Which one would be the best?
> I use Corel painter


I have a Monoprice 10x6.25, it's pretty good. Though Monoprice tablets are just a rebranding of Huion, so I believe you can use the same drivers and such. With that in mind, just get Huion because Monoprice hasn't been really active in the drawing tablet market, even a $999 tablet on Huion is a better deal than a 13 inch you get from Wacom for the same price. There are also other brands such as Yiynova, that has been received well. But I'd go with Huion, reason why I don't have a Huion personally is because I bought this Monoprice before I learned about Huion. I'd recommend the Huion H610 Pro.


----------



## Sunny_lovely (Jun 30, 2015)

Mike001 said:


> I have a Monoprice 10x6.25, it's pretty good. Though Monoprice tablets are just a rebranding of Huion, so I believe you can use the same drivers and such. With that in mind, just get Huion because Monoprice hasn't been really active in the drawing tablet market, even a $999 tablet on Huion is a better deal than a 13 inch you get from Wacom for the same price. There are also other brands such as Yiynova, that has been received well. But I'd go with Huion, reason why I don't have a Huion personally is because I bought this Monoprice before I learned about Huion. I'd recommend the Huion H610 Pro.


Good thing, I have already decided to buy huion h610 pro 
thank you for the assurance


----------

